# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  How to get on this Window at operation metro??

## Legois

Hello guys first post here. Yesterday I was playing when sudden I got shot by a Sniper from this outside map window. Actually he was in front of this window I marked on the picture.

How the hell did he got there?? I can't find ANYWHERE some explanation how to get there. Anyone please??

----------

